# 7Wonders kidding thread - Finally, updated pictures page 6



## Our7Wonders (Feb 28, 2011)

It might be a long wait  or maybe not.  

Here the ladies together:






Ariel was SUPPOSED to be due on 02/21/11.  She's still preggers, so obviously not.  Jasmine is SUPPOSED to be due Wednesday.  We'll see.  The dairy they are from let the buck run with most of the does.  They gave me the dates they thought to be most likely for breeding.  Either they saw the goat in heat, or saw the buck interested in them  not sure they actually witnessed any successful breedings. 

But they had a vet out to confirm before we brought them home.  Ultrasound done on November 29th confirmed they were each bred.  Anyone know how far along a goat must be before an US can pick it up?  That might help me narrow dates down too.

Anyayw, here's Ariel's progression.  I'm assuming that if she were in heat on September 24th as they suspected, but didn't settle then, that she came around again approximately 3 weeks later.  That would put her date two weeks from today -  03/14/11ish.  She was looking super pink on her back side, kinda swollen and then now she's back to not so much.  She's regressing!!!  All part of the Doe Code, I'm sure.

01/27/11





02/17/11





02/28/11





I forgot to get a good overall belly shot, but this one shows it a little more:




Actually, she looks a little smaller to me lately, perhaps she's dropping a bit.



Jasmine's could be due on Wednesday (03/02/11) but since Ariel's date is off, I know Jasmine's could be too.  Jasmine has had a little opaque discharge every day or two for a few weeks now.  Here's some pics of her:

01/27/11





02/17/11





02/28/11





And this one shows her girth a little better:






I've been checking ligs regularly.  Both hardly have any left.  So little that I don't know if what I'm feeling now is ligs or not.  When I was checking early on I could fee two firm, pencil sized thing-a-ma-jigs coming from the the lower spine area heading towards the tail (but at an angle, kinda live a V, off the spine with the point of the V at the spine and the open end on both sides of the tail) if that makes ANY sense at all.  Now I'm feeling NOTHING where the V used to be.  Instead, if I totally wrap my fingers around the tail head  directly below the tail head is something that feels kinda like stretched elastic  like a wide rubber band  kinda.  That makes even less sense, huh?  Anyway, that doo-hickey thing that I'm feeling now is, I'm assuming, the last of the ligaments hanging on.  Does that sound like the ligaments?  The thing is, it's been like that for a couple weeks now  on both of them.  Not tremendous udders yet  but I had them only a few short weeks before I dried them up that I can't remember what their udders looked like when in milk.  I wish I'd have taken some pictures then.  In the pic progression you can see they are getting a bit bigger.    

So there they are in all there backside glory.  Now we just hurry up and wait.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 28, 2011)

Good luck. I hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## PattySh (Feb 28, 2011)

I am so nervous knowing my exact due dates, I can't imagine your stress! Your girls are cute. Best wishes for easy kiddings. I'm noticing the lack on snow in your pics in Washington. Oh my we have TONS here! I have kids in the house it's been so cold here.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 28, 2011)

Snow has been hit and miss here.  We had temps that hit 50 degrees two weeks ago.  This past weekend our low was 6 degrees and Friday we got about 3 inches of snow.  It's almost all gone again.  It was raining last night.  We might get another couple inches of snow tonight.  Weird weather lately.  Since we had another cold snap this past week I'm glad she didn't go on the original date.  Lows are in the mid to upper 20s for this week and next - that's better kidding weather than single digits.

Jasmine's ligs felt even more loose tonight.  I can get my fingers completely around the whole tail area and get quite a bit of lift - feels like I could nearly lift the entire tail section off.
But doe code tells me if I'm expecting it, it'll be a while yet.


----------



## mossyStone (Mar 1, 2011)

what pretty girls......



 Good luck on your upcoming kiddings, how exciteing for you....

 Can't wait to see mass pictures of the new arrivals


----------



## poorboys (Mar 1, 2011)

I'M WAITING FOR THREE RIGHT NOW, ANYTIME!!! AFTER THAT TWO MORE AND I'M DONE., GOOD LUCK


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 1, 2011)

Sounds like she is getting prepared. I envy their udders! my 3 girls haven't even started developing theirs!  My 6.5 month old doeling's ligs have softened to that point also. justa waiting game. I know she could go anytime from now until mid March.... hopefully she won't keep me waiting THAT long.


----------



## Iwantgoats (Mar 1, 2011)

nice udders!  

Next week is the week I will be canceling all my appointments, but of course she'll wait an extra week to make sure my schedule is packed.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 2, 2011)

Ariel's udder is quite a bit bigger today.  Getting full!  So MAYBE she's closer than not.  Since the first date was off I just assumed she'd be another three weeks - but maybe not, after all.  The sides of her tail had the sunken look at the a.m. feeding - will be keeping an eye on her.  

Since I only have the two I won't move either to her own stall until I'm certain labor is underway, or perhaps even after the kids are born - so we just watch and wait, wait and watch.  If she's still preggers I'll get another udder photo tomorrow - I'd like to have a record of progression for next year.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 2, 2011)

Waiting with you. And sending you healthy happy thoughts.


----------



## mossyStone (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 2, 2011)

Guess that bigger udder meant something - and not so long a wait after all.


ARIEL HAD TWINS!!!!!!  I'll post pics soon.


----------



## mossyStone (Mar 2, 2011)

oh WOW.... I'm just so happy for you... Both healthy???? O h ican't wait for pictures CONGRATS!!!!!!!


----------



## PattySh (Mar 2, 2011)

WAY COOL!!!!!! Boys or girls?????  CONGRATS. waiting for pics .


----------



## helmstead (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 2, 2011)

Our7Wonders said:
			
		

> Guess that bigger udder meant something - and not so long a wait after all.
> 
> 
> ARIEL HAD TWINS!!!!!!  I'll post pics soon.


    Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 2, 2011)

We noticed Ariel's udder was quite a bit fuller at her a.m. feeding.
Checked on her a little later and it appeared she was contracting.  By 11 we were sure.  She delivered the first baby quite easily - normal presentation about 1pm.  Shortly thereafter the second baby was born, back feet first, but no problems.  We are SUPER thrilled!

Ok, without further delay, Ariel's twin bucklings, the Duke Brothers:

Here's the first born buckling, 8#, Bo Duke
















And the second buckling, 7.5#, Luke Duke















In his snazzy new sweater:





Another, just cause I think he's just the cat's meow in this sweater:





And here's the happy family:






Funny though, it was supposed to be Jasmine's due date today.  So we'll see, maybe she'll go soon too.


----------



## helmstead (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh MY they are handsome!    CONGRATS!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 3, 2011)

What handsome little fellows, congratulations.



That "Oh wow her udder looks HUGE today" thing rarely lets me down.  
I do check ligs, but I put a lot more stock in the udder than the ligs.

Luke Duke was my favorite on the show...I'm not sure about these guys, they're both gorgeous.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow, they look awesome!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 3, 2011)

Congrats!  That closeup of Luke in the sweater is great!


----------



## freemotion (Mar 3, 2011)

So cute!  And those sweaters are adorable....did you make them?


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 3, 2011)

Cutie pies! Congratulations!


----------



## chandasue (Mar 3, 2011)

Super cute!


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 3, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> So cute!  And those sweaters are adorable....did you make them?


Nope - $3.00 clearance on dog sweaters at Wal-mart.  I bought 3.  I may go back today to see if they have any left - it's been cold and night and if Jasmine goes soon I'd like to have sweaters for her babies too.


----------



## mossyStone (Mar 3, 2011)

aww sweet little guys.. Love your names for them.....

I am so glad it all went well for you and your girl.......


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 3, 2011)

Love the sweaters, Congratulations on the healthy delivery and healthy babies.


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Mar 3, 2011)

I think I'm in love with Bo Duke    They're both super cute but Bo is just a heart breaker!!!!! And those sweaters just put me over the top in love


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 3, 2011)

Our7Wonders said:
			
		

> freemotion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What size would you reccomend for nigi-pyg newborns?  I have anywhere from 3-9(hopefully not more than that) kids coming within a month's time...


----------



## Iwantgoats (Mar 3, 2011)

awesome!  Those boys are soooo cute!  I love the pic of them in the sweaters.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 3, 2011)

The cheap ones that I bought weren't marked by weight, they were by XS, S, M, L, XL  

I bought mediums.  They fit perfectly and will stretch a bit with growth - but they won't fit long.  My guys are 7.5 and 8 pounds.   So XS and/or S depending on how big you think they might be.  They had some fun pink patterns - but I wanted to stay more neutral since we didn't know what we may be having.  I did buy one "girly" one - it's orange like Bo's but has a heart on the back with leopard print - I SO want to use this on a little girl!!!


----------



## PattySh (Mar 3, 2011)

The baby's are so cute!! Love their names my oldest used to LOVE Duke's of Hazzard.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 3, 2011)

PattySh said:
			
		

> The baby's are so cute!! Love their names my oldest used to LOVE Duke's of Hazzard.


Me too!  When I was 7 I thought I was going to grow up to marry Bo!  I hadn't really thought of the show in years until I had these two little bucks, one blonde, one burnette, that needed names - brought me right back!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 3, 2011)

Our7Wonders said:
			
		

> The cheap ones that I bought weren't marked by weight, they were by XS, S, M, L, XL
> 
> I bought mediums.  They fit perfectly and will stretch a bit with growth - but they won't fit long.  My guys are 7.5 and 8 pounds.   So XS and/or S depending on how big you think they might be.  They had some fun pink patterns - but I wanted to stay more neutral since we didn't know what we may be having.  I did buy one "girly" one - it's orange like Bo's but has a heart on the back with leopard print - I SO want to use this on a little girl!!!


AWWW!!! that one sounds SO cute!!!


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 3, 2011)

Very Cute!   Loving those cuties- keep them away from the car, you know how much trouble the Duke boys can be behind the wheel.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 3, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Very Cute!   Loving those cuties- keep them away from the car, you know how much trouble the Duke boys can be behind the wheel.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 3, 2011)

If you get another boy, I'll give you a dollar to name him "Roscoe P. Coltrain"....

Will the girl be "Daisy"?


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 3, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> If you get another boy, I'll give you a dollar to name him "Roscoe P. Coltrain"....
> 
> Will the girl be "Daisy"?


Might just have to consider that!  I can sure use an extra dollar!


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 10, 2011)

Jasmine's acting *weird* today.  I can't pinpoint it - just weird.  She was pacing.  No cud chewing (she's usually my BIG cud chewer - ALL THE TIME!).  Seemed uninterested in her hay.  Peeing every five minutes. Prefering my company over my other goat - I thought for sure this could be *IT*.

Nothing so far.

Then I started to worry maybe being off wasn't labor, but something more concerning instead.  Just in case, I gave her some molasses in warm water with some B complex (a capsule formula that I have for our own use).

She has since gone back to nibbling some hay - though isn't lying around comfortably "creaking/groaning" like she usually does.  In fact, I don't think she's laid down at all today.  I'm keeping an eye on her.  I'd like to think it was the start of something grand, but she really hasn't built much more of an udder.  Ligs are VERY loose, but they have been for awhile now.  

Will be watching her.  I hope she doesn't keep me awake all night.


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 10, 2011)

RebelINny, wanna share?


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Mar 10, 2011)

I like their sweaters and they are soooo cute!!!!!!


----------



## elevan (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 11, 2011)

I just stocked up on those sweaters at walmart  They're marked down to $2.50. My girls are getting ready to kid next week 


ETA...Now my silky terrier can keep his sweaters this yr


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 11, 2011)

Another great place is Goodwill. I got baby sweater vests at Goodwill and they work well too.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 24, 2011)

Jasmine is still preggo.  Our date for her was three weeks ago so it should be anytime.  Here's a pic I took of her this weekend:

Jasmine 3/19/11







Her udder is substantially bigger today.  She looks like she's dropping and her tail bone is becoming more prominant.  Should be soon!!!!!!


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 24, 2011)

Here's Jasmine today (3/24/11):
















and here's that tail bone that's looking a bit more defined today!





I'm getting excited!!!!!!


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Mar 24, 2011)

She does look like she is getting close!  Her udder has sure grown since your last picture!  WooHoo!


----------



## mossyStone (Mar 24, 2011)

yep i'd say she can go just about any time.... so excited for you....

can't wait to see more babie pictures... Funny i just asked about her on another post before i saw this one


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 25, 2011)

TRIPLETS!!!!!!  

Two bucks and a doe!  All are doing well.  I'll get pics up soon - I'm exhausted and need some sleep!


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 25, 2011)

Awesome! Congrats


----------



## helmstead (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## Roll farms (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## jodief100 (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 25, 2011)

congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mossyStone (Mar 25, 2011)

congrats


----------



## PattySh (Mar 25, 2011)

AWESOME!!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Our7Wonders (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh my goodness, this is long past overdue!

Sorry, been rather busy with company and then kiddos got a stomach bug - it's still working it's way through everyone.  With a family of nine it can take a while.  

Anyway, here's Jasmine's sweet little ones the night they were born:

Buckling #1
He had already been on the ground an hour by the time #2 and #3 were born, so he was ready for a nap at this point.  Truth be told, so was I!








And then buckling #2 - I just love his coloring.  Wish he'd have been a doe:












And my sweet little doeling:






So grand total put us at 4 boys and 1 doe - which is perfect because I would have been tempted to keep the doelings.  Just one!  Makes it easy.  And she has solid ears so I'm thrilled!


----------



## Our7Wonders (Apr 3, 2011)

And here they are today:


Ariel's 1 month old twin bucklings playing as tough guys:






And here's Jasmine's babies:
Buckling #1 (called Thing One):





Buckling #2 (Thing Two):






And last but not least, my little doeling (So far, she's a bit skittish, we've nicknamed her Skittles):


----------

